

Living like a college student - cparedes
http://www.redbluemagenta.com/2010/09/11/living-like-a-college-student

======
Pyrodogg
If you can keep a high enough margin in your checking account (which I'm sure
you can if you're cutting a grand to Sallie at a crack) you can just set to
auto pay your credit card bill in full each month. Assuming your bank offers
the feature.

With this and some elementary math skills you can safely use a credit card.
Also generating some perks and a good history with it.

Don't get me wrong, the #1 used thing in my wallet is my check card, but you
don't have to be terrified of the other plastic either.

How many times has your check card saved you from recklessness? For example,
"I'm sorry sir your debit card was declined, you have no money." "Oops, I
totally forgot what my balance was."

If this doesn't happen with your check card, I'm pretty sure you can keep
yourself from getting over your head with credit cards too.

------
nwmcsween
Personally I never use a checking account as any NSF (non sufficient funds)
fees will absolutely kill your account. I've had NSF fees of about $1500 due
to a family emergency. What I have now is a line of credit and a credit card..
much less of a hassle having to watch where my money is.

